

Ask HN: Avg studio apartment rental in the bay area - maien

Hi, 
I am moving to the bay area and wondering the average cost of rental around the area? I can looking for sub urban area and can tolerate 1-1.5 hours of commute. Any decent area you would suggest? I have a dog, but I only need a studio.<p>I want to search online but have no idea which area is safe/good.<p>thanks for any helps.
======
aaroneous
If you're really ok with that 1-1.5 hour commute, then you should be able to
find a studio in a suburban neighborhood for around $700-$800 in cities like
Petaluma, Santa Rosa, Novato (North Bay) or Vacaville, Fairfield ("Far East"
Bay).

Anything in the inner Bay Area closer to SF//SJ//etc is going to run you
$1000+ for a studio in a good neighborhood. If you're less picky about the
neighborhood, then there are more options for less.

~~~
maien
I don't mind the commute, I just want a quiet and good neighborhood.

------
evgen
You might want to specify approximately where you will be working. There are
directional traffic flows that make some areas easier options if you happen to
be doing the reverse of the standard commute, and some places that become
cheaper options if you are working on the penninsula or in the south bay vs.
working in SF.

~~~
maien
I will be in San Rafael, likely not going to be in SJ.

